# my cruise control



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

my 240 just rolled over 100k this weekend going back 2 see my family and i was tryin 2 set the cruise control but the shit didnt wanna work. I got it 2 work like twice out of like 50 trys this weekend. So i was wonderin if anyone else is having the same prob


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

from what i know and experienced while driving 240's , the cruize can only engage above +60mph.


----------



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

I was cruising at 45 MPH just two weeks ago in the backwoods of Georgia. 

Did you hit "set coast" or "resume Acceleration" when you first tried to set it? Cuz sometimes mine only works if I hit resume.

The problem with my cruise control is that I can get it to disengage, but when I hit the "off" button on the dash the blasted cruise control stayed on until I shut off the engine.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

when i first got it with 72k on the dial i cruised at like 6 mph and i never had a prob shuttin it down


----------



## Rytone777 (Feb 22, 2003)

I have hit cruise control at about 30 before. It works real well when there is a cop next to you going the speed limit. there is a little black box that is attached to the under side of the dash on the driver's side (Connected to the AT control unit if auto). If that isn't plugged in, then it won't work. I know that because I did an auto to manual swap and unplugged it, not knowing what it was. Cruise didn't work for the longest time after that. One day, plugged it back in...boom...it worked. So, might wanna check that out. Just a thought.


----------



## MadDog (Jul 31, 2003)

Does the green cruise icon come on when you engage it? Maybe there is a wiring problem. I'm sorry if I'm not much help. I'm gonna ask around to see if my friends have other solutions.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

ive been trying 2 set it every day for like the past week and it finally worked yesterday...idunno what it is hopefully it continues to work though...I drive from dallas to oklahoma very often and it helps alot.......Ill post up again soon


----------

